# oscar tank mates?



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

any suggestions on what other fish can go in with an oscar?... thinking of getting a catfish or something. jus looking for a fish that can fend for itself against the oscar
thanks! :grin:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What size tank do you have and what other fish are in there? An oscar can be like a guppy in a big tank, but the same fish can turn into a betta if it feels threatend in a closed environement. Also what size is it?


----------



## betta (Jan 20, 2005)

If it won't fit in a seven inch oscars mouth it will probably be okay but if it fits in its mouth it is fish food for the oscar.......most fish will be okay together if they don't fit in another fishes mouth then they become expensive fish food.....I have had most kinds together but now try to keep south american fish together and africans together for more compatible aquarium......


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Mixing africans with south americans isn't a good idea. Also some fish will get beaten to death by an oscar no matter their size.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

It can go the other way too. Some Africans can pester an oscar to death, especially when they are still somewhat the same size as each other.

What size tank are you keeping this oscar in? You still haven't said.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

*...*

oh im sorry... currently he is in a 100 gallon all by himself


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I imagine a large pleco could go in with him, or maybe a Synodontis species. The problem is that they'll mostly hide during the day and they don't clean up 'poo' if that's why you want the catfish.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

lol thank you lisa... 
from my experience large plecos create alot of 'poo' heehee


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I doubt you can add anything else without the oscar getting defensive and pestering it all day. If you need some tips on keeping oscars or any other cichlids with other fish then just give me a shout.


----------



## nicktaste (Sep 8, 2005)

u can add 1 more like sized oscar & 1 plecostomus for algae control


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

WHATEVER YOU DO DO NOT FEED HIM OTHER FISH!lol ithink tinfoil barbs and sd's are good tankmates also if its a peaceful oscar thenn other peaceful large fish could be put in with him usually other oscars that dont fight with eachother are good.btw does he have hole in the head?


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

My friend has an oscar and she has a pink fish in with it...I think it is called a gourami...not really sure...and then she has two striped fish and a fish the same size as the oscar in with it. But now the poor oscar has an eye disease and has a foggy film over his eye. Poor oscar


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Betta Mommy - The pink fish is probably a "kissing fish" The striped fish could be cichlids of some type. That mix of fish may be alright for now but in the long run the gourami will need to be seperated and possibly the others depending on what they are.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

All of her fish are dying so there are no plants in the tank. I want to take the oscar but I only have a ten gallon tank...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you tried helping her fish. Find out what is happening and we can give you some ideas. Or you can just send her here. We will always welcome more people.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I have the feeling they want them to die, sad to say but that is the jist I get. Because once all of the guys they have in their tank die they are going to restock it and get a new tank and stuff...so yeah. I wish I had the room for the oscar and the pink fish......oh well.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Where abouts you at. maybe there is someone here that has space for a adoption.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I like in Nevada, just outside of Reno. I am trying to find an inexpensive set-up for a fish the size of an oscar...but that is a little hard.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

A option would be for them to call a aquarium maintance shop. They might be willing to pick them up for one of the tanks they maintain somewhere else.

http://lvmas.org/lvaquariasociety/Maintenance_Personnel.html

They probably wont pay for them but at least they wont meat a early death.


----------

